
Dropbox won't remove kernel access from upcoming Project Infinite feature - BinaryIdiot
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/27/dropbox-wont-remove-kernel-access-from-upcoming-project-infinite-feature/
======
stephenr
Why do I get the feeling the phrase "technologically impossible" is going to
come back to bite him in the ass.

